

Ask HN: how do i find a new keyboard just like my old keyboard - everydayvalue

Whenever i use any keyboard other than my benq a800 (which is not being made anymore) I start to get wrist pain after a couple of days.<p>I would really like to remove my dependency from the benq and get a new wireless keyboard but I've bought 3 or 4 keyboards and have to keep on going back to the benq.<p>Anyone have any suggestions about how i can find a new keyboard with the same button action as the benq?
======
jaachan
's A bit difficult to make suggestions. What's keeping you to the benq? I've
got a Microsoft Ergonomic keyboard, everything else feels cramped to me.

~~~
everydayvalue
I think the main appeal is the button action, the keyboard layout is pretty
standard

